

Cargo: Rust's community crate host - wcrichton
http://blog.rust-lang.org/2014/11/20/Cargo.html

======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8637493](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8637493).

